# question for Panini, maybe...?



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi all!

I was asked a question by a woman who has just started a cookie business, and I didn't know how to answer her.

When making multiple batches of a cookie recipe, should she be multiplying the spices, leavening, and flavorings (vanilla, almond ext, etc) with the same formula as the flour, butter, sugar? If the recipe calls for 2t cinnamon and she's multipying by 4, she wouldn't use 8t would she? I know that when making soup, for instance, I don't necessarily multiply the spices, but soup and savories are more forgiving than baked goods.

Any ideas? Thanks so much!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

convert the entire formula to grams or ounces (weight)
multiply by the number of batches
and go from there

you can also write up the formula as percentages based on flour as your 100%, again, this is based upon the weights not the cups.

converting to grams will give you the very best outcome:bounce:


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

So she should multiply the spices by the same formula as the rest of the recipe? She seems to think that the taste is all wrong when she does that. For instance, cloves or cinnamon may be too strong to increase by the same formula, wouldn't they?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

if you work by weight and percentage, the ratio of spice to flour should remain the same. 
if she does not want to use that much spice, than it's personal choice


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

thanks m.brown. I'll pass the information on to her.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

>So she should multiply the spices by the same formula as the rest of the recipe?<

Only if you do it by weight.

Others have said that, but it's important that your friend understand. Multiplying by volume does _not _keep the same ratios, which is why it doesn't taste right to her.

You're example is a perfect case. Multiplying the teaspoons of cinnamon will not maintain the same relationship between it and the flour. Thus:

2 tsp cinnamon=4 g. Multiply by 4=16 g.

However, 2tsp x 4=8 tsp, which=30 g. Almost twice as much as is needed.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Ahhhh! I think I get it! Well, I understand what you said, but not the "why". Thanks and I'll pass it along.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I don't follow.

If 2 tsps of cinnamon weighs 4 grams, then each tsp would weigh 2 grams. So, I agree that the 8 teaspoons in your first item would weigh 16 grams.

However, why would the 8 teaspoons in your second item weigh 30 grams?

If you have the same density of cinnamon, it won't matter, mathematically at least, whether you do the multiplication in weight or volume.

What am I missing?


----------



## beano (May 22, 2007)

Hi Lentil, if its ground or liquid flavouring she should definately multiply pro-rata. Hope this helps. JR


----------

